# AQHA halter filly. Critique please!



## KendallG (Feb 2, 2012)

New at this, so bare with me 
Purchased this filly yesterday. Shes at my trainers barn and I just fell in love with her. Oh name suggestions are welcome too! haha. Her registered name is Prim N Promised she is by Mr Dun Promised out of an Adonnis mare. I know these photos are old and not that good. I am going to try and get some good confo. shots soon. We just brought her in and put her under lights so I might wait until after she sheds her woolies. But, I just couldn't help going ahead and giving this a try


----------



## KendallG (Feb 2, 2012)

oh, and please forgive the last two pics they were taken with my phone but i figured i'd just put them on here for the heck of it


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

IMO there is a lot to like about this filly. Nice and straight and lots of muscle. Low hocks and knees. She looks like she would ride too. I like that her feet are not tiny.. not sure what an AQHA judge would say.. but she is a nice one. 

In the side shot from your phone.. she does not look as good. If you are going to do shows with her, a word of advice.. Post only great photos of her. It is a lot of work to show and a lot of time and no little money. Always show her off!!


----------



## KendallG (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks! yes, I know I regretted it after I posted it. She def has a lot of growing and work to do. I personally wish she had a better head and neck. But, the price was right to take a dive into the halter world I suppose. Shes IF and enrolled in quite a few of the big money futurities. Ha yes, def. more input of money then anything else.


----------



## missnashvilletime (Dec 20, 2011)

if you're going to do halter you need to start working her NOW, it'll take at LEAST 3 months to get her into halter form. Lots and lots of trotting, start out with about 10 minutes and work up to 20-25. Neck sweats will be your friend to get a refined neck and throat latch. Excessively groom her and you'll be on your way  I am learning all this too, with my colt I decided to take this same dive. I bet you'll have better luck though, as my colt is very short in comparison most halter horses in his age group. Good Luck, if you want any help message me  I have a whole team set up **** if I don't know the answer I can find someone who does.


----------



## KendallG (Feb 2, 2012)

oh yes all the the hard work has begun. She is started to adjust to the life of a show horse. As of now I have her with my trainer. I am letting him get her started and he is showing me what to do with her as far as being able to bring her home and fitting her myself. I'm trying to keep costs down because I actually purchased her as a resale prospect. But, who knows I may end up liking it better than the hunt seat. Haha I am sure I will be bombarding you with msg's when she comes home. Good Luck to you as well!


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

In this picture, although it is hard to tell from the angle her confo, I would say **** NICE FILLY but the last two pictures are terrible they do not do her justice it almost look like two different horses. I would not ever use those pictures to represent her EVER again!

Not trying to be harsh or anything, just giving my two cents.

Other then the last two pictures, she is such a cutie, very nice A** I would like to add as well 

p.s. her momma looks nice too!


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Oooohhh Dangggg.. My fave breed and my fave colour... LOL And shes perfect <3 Congrats!


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

LOL omg, stock horse halter is the hardest thing I ever had to prepare for. So much prep time just to get a shiney horse and stand around!

Like her body, but the neck looks a little questionable. It may shape up with sweating, but it looks short. And something that is not a flaw to her, but many judges seem to not like is that she has a lot of chrome. Some judges are retarded and can't seem to decipher and properly judge parts of the horse that have white on them, and solid colors are biiiig in the halter arena with AQHA.


----------



## cowgirlup07 (Mar 13, 2008)

she is BEAUTIFUL! Her neck is a bit short BUT my old halter gelding was the same way and he was always in the money, her head is kinda big going off the recent side shot but she could just be hitting her awkward stage a little late too. I think she will grow into it as its not too bad, otherwise I love her! Here's some pics of my old halter gelding, he looked the same way when he was a baby. LOL (he's impressive, doc bar and Leo bred) hope these pics comfort you some on your filly's head and neck. Leroy wasn't perfect but he was a winner in halter, western pleasure, trail and many other events!

before I got him









just playing around


















4-H show (I hadn't shown in halter much at this point as you can tell, LOL)


----------



## KendallG (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks guys! yes, she does have a short neck and a slightly larger head but the angle of the photo does not help. it is not quite as bad as it appears. I looked for a way to delete it but, I couldn't figure anything out. ohhh, well! 
I have never been much on halter myself. I showed my hunt seat horse in halter in 4h and such and always thought it was boring. I am hoping since I will have an actual "halter horse" I might enjoy it a little more.
Oh, and SierraMs no worries on being harsh, haha I promise I won't get my feelings hurt to easily. I will give y'all a good one to critique in just a few ha


----------

